# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Pixie Sexing

## DaFrog

Hi everyone,  
I recently got a pixie frog and he is around 2 1/2 inches long and I was wondering if anyone could possibly sex him for me. I have tried the sexing methods myself but I just want to try and get an others opinion.His name is Ju Jamba. I am aware of how difficult it is sexing Pixies at such a young age but I love a good challenge :Smile: .

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Hi everyone,  
> I recently got a pixie frog and he is around 2 1/2 inches long and I was wondering if anyone could possibly sex him for me. I have tried the sexing methods myself but I just want to try and get an others opinion.His name is Ju Jamba. I am aware of how difficult it is sexing Pixies at such a young age but I love a good challenge.


You won't be able to sex him/her until the frog is around 4.5 to 5 months old depending on growth rate.

----------


## DaFrog

OK I was just curious if I could or not while he was so young. Thank you.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> OK I was just curious if I could or not while he was so young. Thank you.


You're welcome  :Smile:

----------


## Lija

yeah, s/he is too young to tell sex, but very pretty anyway :Smile:

----------


## DaFrog

Thank you for the nice comment. Hoping Ju Jamba is a male but if not he/she will still be my little stomach with legs.

----------


## DeeDub

If I had to try w/those pics and at that size is say 60% chance that's a male. In a month if you keep him well fed we can make a more accurate guess.  Can only guess right now though.  :Wink: . I'd suggest you make your substrate a bit deeper as a side note.

----------


## DaFrog

Thanks, and I just add about another inch of substrate to Ju Jambas home.

----------


## DaFrog

Hey guys I just went to a reptile show and I got a pixie frog for only 40 dollars. I believe it is a male but I would like to get a experts opinion.

----------


## FLUXCORE

> Hey guys I just went to a reptile show and I got a pixie frog for only 40 dollars. I believe it is a male but I would like to get a experts opinion.



 Nice dwarf pixie, looks to be a male. It has a larger head then my female dwarf

----------


## Lija

it is dwarf, but I'd wait for when s/he is  a little older to accurately sex it. looks to be a male, but i'm not 100% certain

----------


## DaFrog

Nice. I was unaware that is was a dwarf but Iam still happy with the new addition to my family, and how big to dwarf pixies get anyway?

----------


## DaFrog

Hey guys I just wanted to update Ju Jambas growth it has been about a month and I was hoping if anyone could tell if Ju Jamba is a he or a she?

----------


## Locascio

it MIGHT be male im not a 100% shure tho give it another month well know for shure then... nice looking frog  btw!!

----------


## DaFrog

Yeah I also keep thinking Ju Jamba is a male. Never in my life have a meet a more gluttonous animal. He could eat a dozen large crickets and still eat like he is starving. But Ju Jamba is still my tiny terror.

----------


## arielgasca420

keep a look out for nuptial pads in the few months to come. cute dwarf and what a cute face picture of Ju Jamba

----------


## DaFrog

What would nuptial pads look like on a male pixie? I tried looking on google but I couldn't find any reliable pictures and thank you for the delightful comments.It really makes my day whenever people complement me on my frogs and yes that sounds weird when you say it.

----------



----------


## Locascio

(nuptial pads) there brown spots on the inside of there thumbs

----------


## habeeb

do pixies get nuptial pads too?? i know pacmans do but ive never checked my male for it

----------


## Locascio

thay shure do

----------


## DeeDub

My understanding is that pyxies only get them when in "breeding condition".....meaning its breeding season and they are looking to breed.

----------


## arielgasca420

> My understanding is that pyxies only get them when in "breeding condition".....meaning its breeding season and they are looking to breed.



That may be true. It may also depend on the frog or the setup? My pyxi has pads but they arent as profound as my pacman's nuptial pads.

----------


## DaFrog

I believe Ju Jamba is croaking. It sounds like a fart but it has been occurring about every 2 hours.

----------


## b24082

> I believe Ju Jamba is croaking. It sounds like a fart but it has been occurring about every 2 hours.


Congrats!

----------


## DaFrog

I justed wanted to post some new Pics of Ju Jamba. Is it still to early to sex him/her,or can any one tell Ju Jambas gender?

----------


## DaFrog

Is Ju Jamba mature enough to sex? To me Ju Jamba appears male.

----------


## DaFrog

anyone?

----------


## bullfrog1986

my pixie has a wide head also like yours so maybe a male but mine is still only 4 weeks old...

----------


## Lija

it is a boy!

----------


## DaFrog

Yeah. Thank You guys so much for your help.

----------


## SCF

I agree with Lija, looks like a nice male!

----------


## DaFrog

Thanks. He is being picky with cockroaches right now. He only eats babies and not adults.

----------

